# A major Millennium PT145 Pro dilemma...



## Bleeder

Since I purchased my Taurus Millennium PT45 Pro, I've had nothing but trouble. I just had the gun returned to me a 3rd time now from Taurus' "Customer Repair Service" and I've just had it with this gun and with Taurus. 

I took it back to the range and the same issue remains --- From the start, with every magazine in this gun (And I literally mean "every"), I experience failure to feed and failure to fire. That's with each magazine from the very start. I purchased other magazines for this gun, but to no avail., and despite me sending it to be "repaired" three times, I still can not get through one magazine without a failure to feed or fire. This has been occurring for well over a year and a half now (Accounting for the months its been back to Miami for a so-called "repair"). I've tried several major manufacturers .45 ACP loads as well: Federal, Winchester, Magtech, Black Hills, and several of my shooting buds experience the same problem! It just doesn't matter...nothing works. My Smith and Wesson Commander 45 and my Springfield XD have been flawless, but I'm done.

So, I'm at a crossroads, and have a question: Should I KEEP this piece of junk and continue to use it as a dangerous training tool for practice for Failure to Feed and Failure to Fire drills? Or, should I sell it on a forum, gunshow or pawn shop? Should I try to have them "repair" this hunk of metal one more time? I almost wouldn't want to sell this to my worse enemy, but since Taurus continues to do nothing about this gun, I wouldn't mind getting a few bucks back from this horrible purchase either.

So, in general, what should one do if they purchase a lemon and the company fails to fix their problem child? Keep for training? Sell? Try to fix again? What's best? Thanx!


----------



## denner

I'd call Taurus and demand a new replacement firearm.


----------



## berettabone

And then trade it..........


----------



## berettatoter

berettabone said:


> And then trade it..........


Yup. I had a "lemon" PT-111 once, and after the first time back to Taurus without fixing the problem of extraction, I traded it back to the dealer I got it from. (Made sure I did not have the same guy who sold it to me the first time though):smt076


----------



## rexherring

Call them and talk to a supervisor, he'll make sure it gets the proper attention or issue a new one. A couple guys I know had to do that after returning it a couple times. My PT145 seems to be pretty much flawless and shoots great after replacing sights. If the mags have the 10 coil springs in it, that can be a problem. I removed the springs in mine and removed 2 coils then stretched them back to original size and re-installed them. No problems since. I was told that the new models have 8 coils in the mags now.


----------



## jakeleinen1

berettabone said:


> And then trade it..........


3rd that notion


----------



## rexherring

Here's a link for the magazine problems and fix. This seems to be the major trouble with jams and has supposedly been fixed in the new mags.

maybe the last PT145 mag topic we will ever need?


----------



## Bleeder

Thanx all for this...mags are on the way...here's hoping this will bee the fix I'll need!!


----------



## dakota1911

I would call them again and tell them to be sure it is fixxed. Try to escalate the problem to a supervisor before you send it back


----------

